# best way to heat garage



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

a torpedo heater and a 20lb propane tank work great for me... why not just put a natural gas furnace in there, i've seen it done before. build a little closet in the corner. you could use your existing one and buy a new one for the house...


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

Do you have natural gas in your home?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Electric heating is the most expensive thing you could do....avoid that....look into propane or gas systems...


----------



## ImprovingHome (Feb 16, 2007)

*Turbo Heater*

I have had a turbo heater for about 6 years now and it is great! Burns on kerosene and heats up in an instant. I have seen a couple of guys that create a used motor oil burner an they swear by that. Not sure how to build something like that though.


----------



## THEBIGPUNN (Sep 11, 2005)

i do have natural gas. how hard is it to run gas piping into the garage and then add a heater? i would have a sub do it, is that expensive? i was leaning toward a system that i could set a temp and leave it on at all times with automatic climate control.


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

Natural gas line is typically run with Black pipe, i believe it is actually iron. I replaced the gas line that went to a heater in my garage. Someone had run copper tube over 50', 3 separate pieces connected with flares couplings. I was told that was not the best idea. So, since we werent using the gas stub up to the laundry room, I worked my way from there down into the basement removing the old, and then piped new 1/2 black pipe straight out into the garage, I was lucky I got run it just perfectly straight.

It's not hard to install, pipe dope and couple pipe wrenches. The issue is that unless you have a pipe threader, you have to work with what you can buy already threaded, or pay to have it cut down to perfect length and re-threaded.

Once it's all assembled technically you do a pressure test, but soap and water will detect leaks as well.

Any plumber should be able to do it for you fairly reasonable, as a 10' section of pipe is like $10 at big box....


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

Regarding your heater, mine has just three ceramic squares, when you turn it on they glow red, when it's cold out, say 20, in an hour or so I can heat the garage which is 20x22 up to around 60.

I wouldn't want to pay to keep it heated all the time, but you might.

YOu can probably find one that has a thermostat...


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

THEBIGPUNN said:


> ...i would have a sub do it, is that expensive?


Anytime you have someone from the trades involved it will be expensive...but what you're buying is the expertise to have it installed correctly. Expenses will depend on where the gas line is located, it's accessability, and the like.

I agree with others electric not the best choice, I don't like the torpedo or LPGas heaters for a permanent solution. You might call around to the heating guys in your town, tell them what your after and you could possibly pick up a used furnace for a song, if it lasts 3-5 years so what, get another one. I got a 40K BTU furnace yesterday that was in perfect working condition for nothing, but all I wanted from it was the fan and blower. I wish I'd known I would of given it to you!

Rip


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

It really depends on your garage usage. Is it going to be a actual garage or is it going to be a workshop, is it going to be heated all the time or part time.
I use a construction heater(now going on 8 1/2 years now)and I hooked it up to a wall Thermostat and totally happy with it however I live in a mild climate and I don't have it on all the time.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

Is there a way to get at your existing ducts and run it to the garage ?


----------



## KB Services (Feb 14, 2007)

*NATURAL GAS*  Not to be taken lightly. The bad sides are very bad! Pro's only need apply. Permits may be needed, pressure tests, all that good stuff. I say this to save you the hassles of rip off's. Get a pro (HVAC or Plumber) to do your gas line look for a good used furnance. If your painting with a suction fan you need a power vented unit, the draft will flow backwards otherwise. Check your local HVAC supply house for a dinged or dented unit on the cheap. Check the net for a formula for the Cu. Ft. to BTU you'll need to heat it.


----------



## Dustin07 (Oct 10, 2005)

can I add a question to this? I'm going to be heating my garage as well, but it's a little different. It's a detached, about 20' x 10'. The original doors removed, and a single man door framed in. I'd like to get it to say a consistent heat so I can keep fish in it. Best way to go?


----------

